# Youth Duck Hunt



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, I am taking my son on the youth duck hunt...rather he is taking me. I've never been much of a waterfowler, but he sure is excited. Good luck to all of you duck dads, moms, grandparents, etc... this weekend. Post pictures if you can.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep good luck to all youth hunters. it look like you guys got some good weatehr for the hunt. post pic guys and gals.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's one from last year. I'll try to get you a new one tomorrow, but I doubt the weather will be as good as last year.


----------



## greenheadkiller (Sep 29, 2007)

we had a great day today we killed our 7 ducks in 8 minutes and had our limit of geese in 35 minutes. a good day in anyones book i think


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

round 1- launched the boat around 9 got set up and had tons of birds but the youth hunter couldn't conect he got cold and wet we were out an hour and were done no birds.
round 2- back out by noon even more birds than before (and snowing) the youth hunter ended up with 3 teal and a BIG drake pinner, and 2-1/2 boxes of shells gone! good times! 8)


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

A great day in the bay. A mixed bag of birds Teal,Wigeon,Pintail,Mallard,Gadwall and a Goose!



14 Ducks 1 Goose 5 Boxes of shells= 2 happy young men

Spry


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Spry that right there is what makes it all worth it. Great job


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Had a good morning. plenty of opportunities but no birds in the bag. the girls got cold, so we headed in around 9:30 - just ahead of the rain.


----------



## nimrod (Sep 14, 2007)

I went out with my boy to watch the hunt. He is too young so he took his plastic gun to "shoot" the ducks. He shot several ducks anywhere between 100-300 yards out. Pretty good shot for a 4 year old. I guess we needed to bring more "bullets" because he said his gun ran out. I tried to have him load a rusty old expended shot shell but he knew it was spent. Maybe he understood that the 12 gauge hull wouldn't fit into his .38 special Hasbro-issued gun. 
There weren't as many ducks, or hunters, as I thought I there would be. I only saw a couple of ducks go down where we were. We only stayed for an hour so maybe they came in later. I hope they did for the kids' sake because it was pretty slow in the first hour of shooting.

-nimrod


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic guys.it looks and sounds like you guys had a great time out there.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Now I know why the duckaholics get sooo excited this time of year. My 12 yr. old and my 8 year old joined a friend and his kids for the youth duck hunt. We spent the night in a motel in Brigham City (kids loved that) and then hit the public shooting grounds early the next morning. The ducks were flying so well that we didn't bother with the decoys.[attachment=2:ee691]100_2300.JPG[/attachment:ee691][attachment=1:ee691]J and A with Teal.JPG[/attachment:ee691][attachment=0:ee691]H with Teal.JPG[/attachment:ee691]

I hope all of you that took youngsters out had a fun outing. As mentioned in a previous post, we've got to do all we can to connect this generation to the outdoors...even if that means dropping $ on a hotel, shells, meals, gear, all for one green-wing teal. My coworkers don't understand the "bang" for the buck that seeing my 12 year old finally connect on a swift flying teal gives, but I will never forget.


----------



## LawMan (Sep 25, 2007)

Bret W took my son and I out to HC WMA where we had the hunt of a lifetime. We had ducks coming into the dekes long before shooting time, and as soon as it was light enough to start identifying ducks the real fun began.

My son got the very first duck (a hen gadwall) that came in and then couldn't keep his gun loaded fast enough to flock shoot for the next 15 minutes, almost all of which were misses. After he calmed down a little bit and started taking his time he ended up with his limit, but by the end, he was getting picky and wasn't going to shoot anything but a drake mallard or wigeon. After several flights came and went, he got his wish and downed a nice greenhead, ending our shooting at about 8:15.

Molly worked the retrieves exceptionally well, and I can't thank Bret enough for taking us out.

Our afternoon hunt for my youngest at FB WMA (my older son just in case a goose came by and my youngest because he decided that since he had football game he couldn't get up that early and still play well) was not quite so good. We didn't get out until about 5:30 and we saw very few ducks. He didn't even get a good shot, but I've told him his day will come. He was wondering about duck hunting as we slogged off of the marsh in the dark but by the next day he decided he loved it, even though it was a lot of hard work.

It was a good day. Thanks to DWR for allowing the youth this opportunity.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I took one young man out. We got a little bit of a late start but the first duck was dead in the water by 7:45 am. Shot a lot and connected with two Greenwing Teal and a banded Honker! I'm certain my hunting partner, Nathan, and I were far more excited for Caden than he was.....that is until we explained how rare it is to get a band.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

NICE!!! I have yet to get anything that is banded.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats awsome donttread. That kid looks like hes been through the ringer. I'll bet he was happy to see a soft chair and warm blanket. Good to see the young ones gettin out though. I still have a few years before mine will be old enough.


----------

